# EA releases a DLC for Need For Speed World at $100



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 17, 2011)

This DLC is an overpowered car that 100% guarantees victory in any online race, with the possible exception of someone else crazy enough to throw so much money at it.

Here is the video:

[yt]uu2p6rdXEak[/yt]

Now, I've always been against the idea of non-cosmetic paid DLC in games, ESPECIALLY when said DLC can split the community (e.g. map packs) and in this case, give an unfair advantage to those who buy such a thing. I find it kinda disgusting that what is basically a speedhack being an official A-ok part of the game, and that gamers would actually pay for it.

Opinions?


----------



## Xenke (Dec 17, 2011)

I've stopped expecting any amount of sanity from either racing games or EA.

Like I said in that other thread, _expect nothing_.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 17, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I've stopped expecting any amount of sanity from either racing games or EA.
> 
> Like I said in that other thread, _expect nothing_.



Aye. I'm no racing game player, but you know what EA is like. They influence the development of a _lot_  of good games, and they are known to get the ones that have great  potential, but FUCK IT UP somehow, like how they canned Mirror's Edge 2  in the name of money and not games for being games. That game had actual  innovation and the potential to do so much for the first-person gaming  genre with its features by raising the bar for all the others but NOPE, it was canned before the alpha stages even started.

I understand that games companies _need_ to make money, especially when they spend millions and billions on making everything look pretty, but look at all those indie devs. Their visuals may not be so great, but that saves so much of their cash to make a game that is actually decent and does something new for a change, and their revenue doesn't need to be so high thanks to lacking that expense. They then go and make games for the sake of games, and these games are for gamers by gamers. Quite unlike those EA/Activision faggots who only want money by treating games like fashion items rather than the form of art games can be when developed properly.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 17, 2011)

Ahahaha, oh, EA. I expect nothing less.



Gibby said:


> like how they canned Mirror's Edge 2  in the name of money and not games for being games.



Mirror's Edge sucked, that's why it didn't get a sequel.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 17, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Mirror's Edge sucked, that's why it didn't get a sequel.



There are people who would disagree with that. Not to mention, it actually stepped forward and had a go at doing something differently. It just wasn't used in the best of ways; it had the _potential_ to be a great game.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 17, 2011)

Dear ea,





*FUCKING GO DIE IN A FUCKING FIRE I FUCKING HATE YOU*


----------



## Runefox (Dec 18, 2011)

At least this is better than the "DLC" you get playing free to play games like Combat Arms and War Rock. They make overpowered shit accessible to everyone for a reasonable price. This puts it out of reach for all but the most insane. I respect EA for this decision. :V


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm convinced EA just hates video games, hates gamers, and wants to influence the whole medium to die, by this point.
There is no other explanation.
Even greedy corporate fuckery should know better.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 18, 2011)

For $100 there'd better be an option to make sweet love to those exhaust ports


----------



## DW_ (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh EA... take a page from SEGA and release a minigame DLC for $4.99. Not a bad price if you ask me.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 18, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Oh EA... take a page from SEGA and release a minigame DLC for $4.99. Not a bad price if you ask me.



Or, do what Valve do and release DLC for free.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 18, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Or, do what Valve do and release DLC for free.



Do what Tripwire do and release DLC for free, and sell cosmetic shit at $2 per pack per DLC addition.

You won't believe how much cash they make from that strategy. It makes their fans really happy, and it makes valuable dosh so they can add more cool stuff.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 18, 2011)

that was a terrible idea. its a perfect example for gamebreaking DLC.
in many other free MMOs you can buy stuff that gives you an advantage but usually it just makes grinding easier or makes forging better equipment easier. but in this case you really are buying a legal speed hack >__> you put that very nicely, gibby...
and when you think about it, 100 bucks isnt THAT much money when it comes to games. its a lot for a DLC item but you have to keep in mind that the game itself is free to play. when you buy this car its essentially the same as buying a limited edition of a regular game. i really wouldnt be surprised to see this car pop up a LOT!
this wasnt a smart move at all. i wouldnt be surprised if this completely breaks the game and the community that plays it.


----------



## Maisuki (Dec 18, 2011)

That's bullshit! No car could handle that well while going that fast! :V

Aaaanyway.. This is why I hate EA. Also, people should realize the difference between _producers_ and _developers._ EA and Activision are producers, and don't actually help make the game as much as the developers. However, what producers like EA actually do is run a franchise or game into the ground and leach the soul from a decaying corpse of what could have been a good game.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 18, 2011)

Some game was bound to do it eventually. I'm just glad it's not one I'm playing.

Oh right. _MapleStory._ Nevermind.


----------



## Sexto Gato (Dec 18, 2011)

The game didn't really look that much fun to play with to begin with, so this doesn't really bother me at all. I just like to imagine the many things you could get for yourself if you didn't spend those one-hundred dollars on that thing. 

I don't know how people could "Expect nothing less from EA" though. This was the last thing on my mind that could ever be released by any developer, let alone EA. This could be the most expensive DLC yet...

I must admit, I love the way it looks. :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 18, 2011)

Sexto Gato said:


> I must admit, I love the way it looks. :c



Part of their plan.


----------



## Sexto Gato (Dec 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Part of their plan.


Well their "plan" fell short for me as soon as they announced the game, so I think I'm good.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 18, 2011)

Haha

http://www.nationwidevehiclecontracts.co.uk/blog/speed-worlds-expensive-dlc/29561/



> Once purchased Need for Speed promises that the customer will be disappointed with their decision.



:D


----------



## Sexto Gato (Dec 18, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Haha
> 
> http://www.nationwidevehiclecontracts.co.uk/blog/speed-worlds-expensive-dlc/29561/


Indeed they will after realizing they spent a hundred bucks for something that is nowhere near what it's worth. :3


----------



## BRN (Dec 18, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Mirror's Edge sucked, that's why it didn't get a sequel.



Die in a trillion fires at the core of ten thousand suns.

Mirror's Edge sucked in that godlike way that could have been the start of a new, amazing, superbreed of gaming. Like Halo: Combat Evolved's broken recharging shield that turned into the industry standard of all FPS games.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 18, 2011)

SIX said:


> Die in a trillion fires at the core of ten thousand suns.
> 
> Mirror's Edge sucked in that godlike way that could have been the start of a new, amazing, superbreed of gaming. Like Halo: Combat Evolved's broken recharging shield that turned into the industry standard of all FPS games.



Exactly that. It did something NEW.

But the recharging healthbars can fuck off and die.


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, I do admit I bough the Japanese relief hats in TF2 =p But they don't give an obviously unfair advantage vs other players, cept' for making them go "lol" at me and distracted. Was for a good cause, and I have the money to spare easily, so it's win win for me.


----------



## Kiva (Dec 24, 2011)

So they're trying to replace how much skill you have by how much money you have? I keep finding more reasons to dislike EA.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 24, 2011)

Kifale said:


> So they're trying to replace how much skill you have by how much money you have? I keep finding more reasons to dislike EA.


It's nothing new and EA's not the only one doing this, nor are they the first by a wiiiiiide margin.

Charging this much for it is new, though.

Many "free" games have options to purchase or rent weapons that break the game for very modest sums of money. Those that have it rape those that don't. Which is more or less exactly why I'm OK with this. A DLC option this expensive keeps it in the realm of "dumbass with WAY too much disposable income" rather than "everyone willing to pay what amounts to a small subscription to a 'free' game". In other words, the people who will actually shell out for this will be few and far between, which in my opinion is a rather good thing.


----------

